# Rally your Datsun!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here are somegreat pictures taken by Pete Kuncis from last weekend's Maine Forest Rally. Go Datsun!





































More pics of all cars from this Rally America national event *HERE*

Want to run your car at an entry level rally event in upstate NY? It's called rallycross and it's geared for street cars _without_ roll cages. It's done in a big open field so there's nothing to run into. Click *HERE* to check it out and join me there with my Sentra on Sept.10th.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

FUN!!!
I have to get going to rallycross again when i move ( to florida ) I haven't taken my 210 to one yet, but i had it in a gravel lot briefly and it was very fun. Controlling the rwd wanting to make the gnarliest drifts is going to be the tough part, it should be way faster than in the fwd b11 ( even with .1 liter more displacement and a better head and OHC,etc...)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Datsun 210 rallycross video!*

Check out *THIS* rallycross action video clip with a fully modified 210.


----------

